

Helen Keller and the Glove That Couldn't Hear - joe_bleau
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/09/helen-keller-and-the-hearing-glove/380336/?single_page=true

======
DavidAdams
The Apple Watch promises haptic feedback to use in, for example, turn-by-turn
navigation. I doubt that anything that crude could come close to achieving
what the "hearing glove" inventors are/were after, but I'd be interested to
see whether, upon putting such capabilities on the wrists of so many people,
and opening up access to them for countless app developers, whether we might
be able to come up with some extremely interesting cybernetic user
experiences, both for hearing or sight-disabled people and for those will
their full senses who could benefit from the various kinds of augmented
reality that's on offer.

I recall reading about a guy who wore a device that gave him an indication of
his North south east west orientation through a vibration, and how he used
that to gain a instinctive sense of his place, perhaps similar to how pigeons
experience the world. I think that's only scratching the surface of cybernetic
potential that we could be unlocking by making even simple haptic feedback
devices like the Apple watch widely available.

------
Dylan16807
Well that's an unsatisfying ending. No mention of trying to use larger areas,
or more sensitive areas like the tongue, just "isn't sensitive enough".

